# Cheap Food Storage Supply



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

Something you need to consider if you are preparing for a SHTF scenario is food. Storing food may seem like a daunting and expensive task, but I found a list by “AZPrepper” which makes things easier for you. He basically came up with a list of $5 food items that you can purchase each week for a year to build up your food storage for you and someone else.
Although he mentions that some of the food costs may have changed, the general concept and estimate should still be worth your while.

Here’s the list of what to buy each week to build up a stock of food:

Week 1: 6 lbs salt
Week 2: 5 cans cream of chicken soup
Week 3: 20 lbs of sugar
Week 4: 8 cans tomato soup
Week 5: 50 lbs wheat
Week 6: 6 lbs macaroni
Week 7: 20 lbs sugar
Week 8: 8 cans tuna
Week 9: 6 lbs yeast
Week 10: 50 lbs wheat
Week 11: 8 cans tomato soup
Week 12: 20 lbs sugar
Week 13: 10 lbs powdered milk
Week 14: 7 boxes macaroni & cheese
Week 15: 50 lbs wheat
Week 16: 5 cans cream of chicken soup
Week 17: 1 bottle 500 multi-vitamins
Week 18: 10 lbs powdered milk
Week 19: 5 cans cream of mushroom soup
Week 20: 50 lbs wheat
Week 21: 8 cans tomato soup
Week 22: 20 lbs sugar
Week 23: 8 cans tuna
Week 24: 6 lbs shortening
Week 25: 50 lbs wheat
Week 26: 5 lbs honey
Week 27: 10 lbs powdered milk
Week 28: 20 lbs sugar
Week 29: 5 lbs peanut butter
Week 30: 50 lbs wheat
Week 31: 7 boxes macaroni & cheese
Week 32: 10 lbs powdered milk
Week 33: 1 bottle 500 aspirin
Week 34: 5 cans cream of chicken soup
Week 35: 50 lbs wheat
Week 36: 7 boxes macaroni & cheese
Week 37: 6 lbs salt
Week 38: 20 lbs sugar
Week 39: 8 cans tomato soup
Week 40: 50 lbs wheat
Week 41: 5 cans cream of chicken soup
Week 42: 20 lbs sugar
Week 43: 1 bottle 500 multi-vitamins
Week 44: 8 cans tuna
Week 45: 50 lbs wheat
Week 46: 6 lbs macaroni
Week 47: 20 lbs sugar
Week 48: 5 cans cream of mushroom soup
Week 49: 5 lbs honey
Week 50: 20 lbs sugar
Week 51: 8 cans tomato soup
Week 52: 50 lbs wheat

He also mentions that some weeks you will have leftover change. Instead of spending it, put aside the change each week to be used for the weeks you may need more than $5 (like for wheat, milk, etc). Also be sure to lookout for sales. This way you can jump ahead and cross items off the list where there are great bargains.

After you have completed this list, you will end up with:

500 lbs of wheat
180 lbs of sugar
40 lbs of powdered milk
12 lbs of salt
10 lbs of honey
5 lbs of peanut butter
45 cans of tomato soup
15 cans of cream of mushroom soup
15 cans of cream of chicken soup
24 cans of tuna
21 boxes of macaroni & cheese
500 aspirin
1000 multi-vitamins
6 lbs of yeast
6 lbs of shortening
12 lbs of macaroni

I calculated that this amount of food has around 1,249,329 calories which based on a 2000 calorie a day diet will provide enough food for two people for 312 days! That’s almost one whole year for two people on $5 a week! Even if the price was double that, at $10 a week you’re only paying around $40/month in grocery bills. Try to beat that…

This doesn't, however take into account proper storage for said food. Buckets, mylar bags, heat sealers, etc all add to the cost and need to be considered. You also need to rotate your food to use the older stuff first and restock it so that the food doesn't go bad before SHTF. Another thing to consider is how you would use items such as 500 lbs of wheat. This can be used to make breads and other things. More on that in a future post.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 5, 2017)

Just remember you actually have to use all that stuff and rotate it out with fresh stuff.


----------

